
Snowden Debates CNN’s Fareed Zakaria on Encryption - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2016/04/26/snowden-debates-cnns-fareed-zakaria-on-encryption/
======
TheArcane
Does anyone have a link for the video?

~~~
emdd
The hosting org' website said it would be coming "shortly".

